# Movie Trailers



## BookStop (May 7, 2008)

Hey, I saw a movie trailer for the film Wall-E. Based on what I saw in said trailer, I'm so there as soon as the movie hits my theaters. 

I propose a thread just on trailers. What's new? Does it inspire you to want to see it? Why or why not?

Here's a link to a Wall-e trailer. Yes, I want to see the movie. Why? Uh, robot, duh. Oh, and might just be a truly inspiring love story.

Final WALL-E Movie Trailer | /Film


----------



## Hilarious Joke (May 7, 2008)

I would go see any Pixar film for the sole reason of the fantastic graphics. This also looks kind of interesting.


----------



## Culhwch (May 8, 2008)

Great idea for a thread, BookStop!

Here's a trailer for a little independent film, not sure if many folks will have heard of it...

JoBlo.com Videos: THE DARK KNIGHT Trailer 2

I don't know, it looks _alright_...


----------



## Quokka (May 8, 2008)

I almost started a thread last night for Wall-E after watching the trailer. Big fan of Pixar and Wall-E looks like it should be another fun movie but does anyone else remember the movie Short Circuit? Isn't Wall-E is a dead ringer for Number 5 .

Watched the Dark Knight clip and like Culhwch said it looks _alright._ Having said that, that's kinda how I felt about the first one. It just looks a tad formulaic, you've got you're current baddie in the joker and a clear set up for the next one.

Here's a preview for* Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull*

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull trailers and video clips on Yahoo! Movies

Looks good, more of the same and that'll suit me just fine, just not sure about the addition of a young indie.


----------



## Culhwch (May 8, 2008)

See new and upcoming movie trailers, videos, and clips from Yahoo! Movies

Looks cute, but I'm still untrustworthy of CG that isn't Pixar...


----------



## BookStop (May 8, 2008)

Culhwch said:


> See new and upcoming movie trailers, videos, and clips from Yahoo! Movies
> 
> Looks cute, but I'm still untrustworthy of CG that isn't Pixar...


 
Maybe, but the cast is phenominal. The animated acting should at least be top notch.


----------



## ctg (May 8, 2008)

Iron Sky teaser - Space Nazis attack! YouTube - Iron Sky teaser - Space Nazis attack!   it's the only trailer that has made me feel excited for a long time


----------



## Culhwch (May 9, 2008)

BookStop said:


> Maybe, but the cast is phenominal. The animated acting should at least be top notch.


 
Indeed. It doe put me in mind of a certain T. Pratchett, which isn't a bad thing at all.


----------



## Overread (May 9, 2008)

hmm to be honest the shrek/toystory animation type seems to be the only stuff comming out of hollywood which managed to have a consistant quality to it - a consistantly high quality.
Walle and Igor both look intersting (I just hope they did not waste all the best gags in the ads).
As for the space Natzis I hope they keep the atmosphere of the trailer - space natzis sounds really goofy ((and the film might yet be so)) but the teaser gives an atmosphere of seriousness and of depth - I hope they keep it


----------



## Hilarious Joke (May 10, 2008)

I don't think they can OR. Space Nazis?!


----------



## Lucien21 (May 10, 2008)

Apple - Trailers - Journey To the Center of the Earth - Trailer 4


----------



## Hilarious Joke (May 11, 2008)

Looks pretty good! But am I the only one that thinks the graphics aren't as awesome as you'd expect?


----------



## Culhwch (May 11, 2008)

I haven't watched the trailer but I believe the film is presented in 3D, so perhaps that's why they'd look a bit off...


----------



## Culhwch (May 16, 2008)

I can't help but love the look of this one:

City of Ember | In Theatres 10:10:08


----------



## BookStop (May 16, 2008)

Dang it, Cul. Now I want to buy the books for my 9 year old (I get to read them too).


----------



## Culhwch (May 16, 2008)

I'd never heard of the books before I started to hear one or two things about this film. I might have to track them down too...


----------



## TK-421 (May 16, 2008)

All of these trailers put some hope in me that there are still alot of cool movies still waiting to be made.


----------



## BookStop (May 18, 2008)

The Orphanage looks pretty darned spooky. I think it either just came out on dvd, or is fixin' to.

The Orphanage trailer & video clips on Yahoo! Holiday Movie Guide


----------



## BookStop (May 26, 2008)

Culhwch said:


> I'd never heard of the books before I started to hear one or two things about this film. I might have to track them down too...


 
Read book one - it's good, good enough to be making the rounds to all of the kids. I love when a story spans all ages.


----------



## BookStop (Jun 29, 2008)

In Bruges - Videos - In Focus (In Bruges is first video on page - you may have to click on Burn to watch it)

*Burn After Reading* looks like it is going to be a lot of fun. I love it when Brad Pitt takes on truly zany characters.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 6, 2008)

JoBlo.com Videos: 2nd BLINDNESS trailer

Looks a must see. No pun intended, I swear.


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 1, 2008)

I like how dark it's looking...


----------



## Overread (Aug 1, 2008)

Like the books its seems - the films get better as time goes on - problem being though the inconsistancies. Making the filmes before the books were all written was - I think - a mistake as it means small things from early books were dropped as they were not important - only to come back and be important later on


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Aug 2, 2008)

Also looking forward to this one. I really liked _Order of the Phoenix_.


----------



## Overread (Aug 2, 2008)

my only gripe with the last film was that it was introduced very badly - in the first few moments we met a host of new characters, but got no introduction to them - just a very quick power display and name roll call before off and away - a major limitation to the concept that a single book makes a single film. I went through that last film wondering if I had missed out a film or fogotten it - it was an annoying feeling that broke the story aspect -- I hope this new film avoids this


----------



## UltraCulture (Nov 13, 2008)

A short trailer for 2012, Roland Emmerich's latest feelgood movie.

2012 - Trailer - MSN Video


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 20, 2008)

Surprised no one's linked these here yet, unless I missed them in another thread...

IGN Video: X-Men Origins: Wolverine Movie Trailer - Trailer

IGN Video: Terminator Salvation: The Future Begins Movie Trailer - Trailer


----------



## cheesemiester1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, Terminator Salvation is going to be amazing. Can't wait.


----------



## BookStop (Jun 10, 2009)

This movie looks like it might be good - Sam Rockwell rocks

Moon trailers and video clips on Yahoo! Movies


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 24, 2009)

I love Tim and Johnny, but this looks, er, _interesting_....


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 28, 2009)

_Daybreakers_, a novel-looking vampire flick, and made by a couple of Aussies, to boot!






And _Zombieland_, which looks like fun...


----------



## Riselka (Aug 7, 2009)

UltraCulture said:


> A short trailer for 2012, Roland Emmerich's latest feelgood movie.



LOL

Here's an amusing send-up of the trailers for it:

YouTube - From Garrison Dean + io9.com - 2012: It's a Disaster!!!


----------



## BookStop (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to Zombieland - looks like brilliant fun.


----------



## ktabic (Aug 9, 2009)

Just watched the trailer for Zombieland and yeah, that does look like fun.


----------



## BookStop (Aug 20, 2009)

YouTube - Gamer - Official Trailer

Might be interesting - seems like an updated version of running man


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for that Bookstop, that looks very cool!


----------



## ktabic (Aug 21, 2009)

Just seen the teaser for avatar, wow! Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 21, 2009)

That'd be this one...

SF Signal: Trailer: Avatar

I don't know, all the techy-stuff looks great, but by god those aliens look like Pixar on a bad day...


----------



## Overread (Aug 21, 2009)

hmm I don't know the CGI is really obvious, but its got a style that seems to fit in with most things - infact its almost worth dropping the actors and going full CGI for that film I would have thought (since everything else is CGI is sort of fits).

Looks interesting though - quite a few scifi films coming out at the moment


----------



## ktabic (Aug 21, 2009)

I was thinking that the other day. This year has been a really good year for films that I want to see at the cinema. Some years there is nothing that catches my eye. This year, I think its approaching once a month.


----------



## Overread (Aug 21, 2009)

hmm I don't know - there are a lot of films coming out which I think

"Look decent, I'll get the DVD"

whilst very very few have said

"Looks fantastic I'll pay to watch it at the cinema"

guess I'm just picky though - LOTR Spoilt me!


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 22, 2009)

Overread said:


> hmm I don't know - there are a lot of films coming out which I think
> 
> "Look decent, I'll get the DVD"
> 
> ...


 
I'd agree. So far this year I've only seen _Star Trek_, _Terminator: Salvation_, and _Half Blood Prince _at the cinema, and to be truthful, I would have only been dissappointed to miss the last one. I use to be someone who'd go and see a movie a week when I was younger, but nowadays I tend to wait for the DVD, and am usually glad I did (recent case in point, _Wolverine_). I must be harder to impress in my old age.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I for one, welcome our blue alien overlords.


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 6, 2009)

_The Road_:





 
Looks pretty good.


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 30, 2009)

_Season of the Witch_. Though I find it hard to take Nic Cage seriously these days, I do love a bit of Ron Perlman, and this looks like guilty fun...






And _Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time_. Not sure I totally buy Jake Gyllenhaal in this kind of role. Or as a prince, as it were, of Persia...


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry for the double-post. Wait a minute...

Saw these two teasers for the new Superman flick, Man of Steel, and didn't want to start a whole new thread.











Identical footage, it seems, but with two different voice overs - the top with Kevin Costner as Pa Kent, and the bottom with Russell Crowe as Jor-El.

As someone who had fairly low expectations for this film - it actually looks alright.


----------



## Shane Enochs (Jul 22, 2012)

Lmao at Superman leaving contrails.


----------

